# storing an autoloader



## UNDkid (Aug 14, 2006)

I just bought my first auto-loader, and was wondering what the correct way to store it is, expecially over longer periods (4 months plus) without shooting.

I know you want to keep the action closed (not locked open), but is it important to decock the hammer, if so can they be dry-fired, or should a person use snap caps. I have never really woried much about decocking in my other guns and never had problems, so also what are your opinions on this matter for pumps and O/U as well.

Thanks for any opinions


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I usually just snap my autos and pumps, use snap caps in doubles, firing pins are a PITA to replace  .


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've always relieved the tension on the springs every time I put my gun away, at least I thought I was. Was looking into this very issue just a couple weeks ago and here is what I learned/read. With today's modern guns it is now more of a myth that springs will weaken when left compressed and that includes all springs. And if you think about it the spring is already partially compressed when it is installed. What weakens a spring is the action of compression and releasing of tension of the spring. If you think about it, your truck or automobile springs are always compressed........ they don't weaken. So what you are really doing to a small degree by releasing the tension on the spring, is shortening the life of the spring however slight it may be. Glock has in their manuals that leaving a magazine loaded for months on end will not weaken the spring. No problem with the bolts but the autos have always been a pita. Old habits do die hard though. Take it for what it is worth but that is what I turned up on the


----------

